
Ask HN: What is the real value of a “Day of mourning”? - sigmaprimus
Let cooler heads prevail, this too shall pass....<p>My question is does somber reflection result in any benifit other than enabling the spin doctors to come up with a concensus as to the lies that will be told?
======
sp332
It does help. Giving people time to be sad, angry, and then accepting means
they won't carry all those unprocessed emotions forward with them.

------
aphextim
I came in here expecting to see a joke about the day in Alaska that is almost
24 hours.

>On June 21, Anchorage gets 22 hours of functional daylight.

[https://www.anchorage.net/plan-your-trip/hours-of-
daylight/](https://www.anchorage.net/plan-your-trip/hours-of-daylight/)

------
ta09876
This helped me get closer to understanding:
[https://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2012/12/funeral.html](https://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2012/12/funeral.html)

------
mikece
Morning or mourning?

